# Clarification of posting rules inside the Premium Club and Afterdark



## Makalakumu (Apr 5, 2006)

I was poking around the internet last night and I found something that I thought was amusing and posted it in the Premium Club.  Some folks did not appreciate the humor, but that isn't the point of the post.  The point is that the post contained lots of profanity and it was moved to MT Afterdark.  

Before I posted the thread, I went to the rules and policy subforum to double check the rules and I couldn't find anything.  Then, I checked some old threads to see if this was okay and I found some discussions of the rules that led me to believe that it was kosher.  

I think it would be really helpful to start a thread that is easy to find that clarifies the posting policies in both the Premium Club and Afterdark.  Right now, it's hard to interpret the two forums rules unless there is nudity involved.  

Thanks alot...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2006)

If it's rated above a "conservative PG" level, it goes into AfterDark. (Yes theres older stuff thats a little 'mature' in there now, but the majority is moved to AD when we come across it.)

This allows those who wish to see more mature themed postings know where they will be, and those who don't not to worry they might stumble across something they will be offended by. 

Examples:
Porn (ie sexual depictions or writings) is not allowed anywhere on MT at all.
Raw language if not caught by the filter or in a graphic should go to AD.
Some of those face MasterCard ads are too 'suggestive' for the Premium Club, and should go to AD.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob, perhaps we should include this in an update to the Rules link?


----------

